# Nugget's ashes



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I got the call yesterday that Nugget's ashes was ready to be picked up. I was surprised that them were in a silver tin. I was expecting a plastic bag in a cardboard box. I brought her home and we lit a candle. I think I will burn one every night.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is bittersweet, picking up the ashes, i have found, you want them, but it is so soon that you lost them, it is sad. There was a part of me that, found it unreal, that this is what is left.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

k9mom said:


> .......and we lit a candle. I think I will burn one every night.


A small candle...
A small talk....
And a large love to always share.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There are sites that you can buy some very beautiful urns and memorial markers for her. One of my friends sent me a bench for my Beau that has the most beautiful saying on it. 

I thought of you with love today but that is nothing new
I thought about you yesterday and days before that too

I think of you in silence I oftern speak your name
all I have are memories and your pictures in a frame

Your memory is my keepsake with which I'll never part
God has you in his Keeping I have you in my heart 

That is so precious to me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Me too Carol. I love that poem. I want to have it on a memorial stone for my garden.

Selka's ashes were in a black velvet bag tied with a satin bow. The vet also gave us his paw print in plaster with his name engraved.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Just reading this thread makes my eyes watery. Strength to all of us who have lost a dear heart.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Holmes ashes was deliver to my home in very nice walnut box with his name on it. Makes me cry every time i think about him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nugget*

So glad your Nugget is home-lighting the candle is a beautiful idea.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Beaushel, that is a beautiful poem. I will have to have that etched on something I love it and so true. We ordered a braclet,a necklace, and a cylinder for the car that will hold some of her ashes. We also got one for Molly for her coller.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I've never been one for keeping ashes, it would make me more sad.

And Beaushel, that is a very beautiful poem. It speaks oceans of truth.

Stay strong k9mom, and many hugs to everyone who's been through the pain


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sad i didnt have my Connors ashes returned they scattered them accross the fields at the crematorium Had they arrived on my doorstep with a small casket i swear i would have had a breakdown as i was upset for about 9 months and it still hurts now and if all i had left was a urn of ashes well it would have knocked me sideways i still have his puppy teeth and a lock of hair and lots of lovely thoughts.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I found one of Nugget's socks last night. It still had a little of her sent i went to sleep with it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*K9Mom*

K9Mom

It is SO HARD!!!
We lost our Snobear 7 months ago and our Samoyed Pup, Tonka, who is 14 months, looks similar to Snobear and has many of the same mannerisms.

I have called TONKA Snobear many times!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you're going thru all of this. It is so hard when you get their ashes and find things that belong to them. In many ways it's so hard to believe that this is all that is left of someone so dear. I remember when we got the call from our Vet that our Golda's ashes were back, 1 month after we had to send him to the bridge. It was so hard to believe that this was all that we had left of our guy. We found his red sweater that he loved and put it in a resealable bag, so that we could have his scent as long as possible. I'm so sorry for the pain of loosing such a treasured friend. We lost our guy 4/7/2007 and I'm not sure why my husband and I are really missing him so badly the past 2 months. I come here, because so many of these blond guys remind me so much of our Golda. Just wanted to tell you that I'm so sorry and it does get better. I know that your Nugget is resting peacefully and playing hard too with all of our kids on the other side.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

The candle lighting will bring some brightness in what otherwise is a very tough time. We know how heavy the heart is when it is aching. Dealing with Nugget's loss is the hardest part of living. Our deep condolences to your family and love ones, and we wish you all the strength you need now to go through this hard time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Its always a relief when you get the ashes back home - it always sets me off crying all over again.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

today marks 1 week i lost my girl. I know it will get better but for now it really hurts.Thank you everyone for the support.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*K9mom*

ANNIVERSARIES ARE so hard.
I hope that when you are ready, you will give your very special love to another-
I know that Nugget would want you to!!


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I said when both dogs are gone thats it, it hurts too bad to lose them. Nugget was the first dog I had from beginning to end. I'm not exaggerateing here Nugget wanted you to always be touching her so for 80 percent of her life that's what I did but I would do it all again for her. Their definitely is a big void their. I know I couldn't get another one right away maybe in a year or two if the right golden senior would come along. I know you can never replace them but in my mind right now thats how I would feel. I would feel disloyal to her.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know how you are hurting. It is two months for us and even though I still cry often and miss Selka every minute, I know I am doing better.

Everyone has to do what feels right for them. I didn't think I'd want a puppy until spring, if then (we do have Gunner,7) but then we got the great offer of Sasha's litter which was definitely a gift from Selka. I am grateful we have Sasha , he is such a love but no one can be my Selka.


----------

